

Books For Entrepreneurs - cwan
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2009/08/books-for-entrepreneurs.html

======
mburney
This list is so predictable.

Machievelli is better understood in the context of the history of political
philosophy. Using him as some "self help" entrepreneurship guru won't get most
people very far. But these are people who think Ayn Rand is brilliant so as
cwan mentioned you can't expect much from them.

------
tptacek
Well, now we know that financiers think we should read Rand. Any operators got
different lists?

~~~
cwan
Government ain't actually known for its dynamism so this shouldn't be too much
of a surprise.

------
yesimahuman
I think "It's Not How Good You Are, Its How Good You Want to Be"
(<http://www.amazon.com/Its-Not-How-Good-Want/dp/0714843377>) is a good self-
improvement book for lots of different people, entrepreneurs included.

------
plainspace
I agree with mburney. Rand? Machiavelli? Moto Maintenance? How about Art of
the Start? What about The Big Moo? The are countless others that have emerged
in recent history. Hasn't the landscape changed so significantly. Has human
nature?

